# COYOTE PROBLEM SOLVED



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*This gent wrote to say:* "We had a terrible coyote problem the last few years. This year I decided to buy a rifle. I think we've finally got the problem solved."










Jest funnin' yuh! :thumb:

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm speechless!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

if that was real..................... it would be cool.


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*I recreived no other info with it.* I'm not expert enough to analyze if it's a PhotoShop job. Sometimes it's obvious due to EXACT duplication of some items. But I don't notice any in this pic.

It's just for fun anyway...

*Best regards ~ ~ ~ FFF*


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its probably real. But I doubt their all shot, unless hes a fur buyer. They could be trapped.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

holy crap


----------



## Kucker (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't tell for sure...is that Wooly with a mustache?


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Kucker said:


> I can't tell for sure...is that Wooly with a mustache?


Wooley with a mustache.. :toofunny: thats funny right there..I dont care who you are..thats funny.


----------



## Regulators (Jan 22, 2008)

wow...would like to know the whole story. Hard to believe anything these days.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I heard about this picture in the past (has been going around the net for a few years now). As far as I have heard it is not doctored. Could be a trapper but I can't remember the whole story.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

thats a few


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I heard that was from north dakota somewhere. Seen it a few years ago, and I'm almost positive its real. Heres another that I think was from Kentucy


----------



## FloridaFialaFan (Apr 27, 2006)

*I'm speechless!

FFF*


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

FFS! that is a load of coyote and foxes in those pics.....


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

also florida i love that you keep finding these pics.... you cease to amaze me.


----------

